# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Антивирусы

## nataly290361

Обновление баз, ключи, файлы лицензии для Nod32 от 10.05.11
http://depositfiles.com/files/0hgbgxlsx

----------

Anton77_15 (10.01.2014)

----------


## nataly290361

Norton AntiVirus 2011 v 18.6.0.29 Final (Официальная русская версия) 



Год выпуска: 2011
Версия: 18.6.0.29
Платформа: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: русский
Лекарство: patch
Размер: 105.0 Mb

Norton AntiVirus 2011 - новая версия антивируса от Symantec. Защищает компьютер от вирусов,программ-шпионов и другого вредоносного ПО с максимальной производительностью - быстрый многофункциональный антивирус и антишпион делает больше, чем обнаружение и удаление вирусов и шпионских программ.

Norton AntiVirus 2011 - это лидирующий инструмент для защиты от вирусов, шпионов, и других угроз! Эвристический анализ, определение вирусных атак, защита почты - все это присутствует в новейшей, восемнадцатой версии Нортона

Norton AntiVirus 2011 блокирует вирусы и шпионы, благодаря усиленной защите (advanced protection). Работает полностью в фоновом режиме, и вы можете спокойно листать веб-страницы, читать новости, играть в игры, не замечая каких-либо изменений или "торможений". Также, сканируется почта и мессенджеры (icq, qip, и т. д.). Иными словами, Norton AntiVirus 2011 - это программа, работающая по принципу "установи и забудь".

http://letitbit.net/download/01581.0...9_rus.rar.html

_Добавлено через 17 минут 41 секунду_
Norton Internet Security 2011 v 18.6.0.29 Final (Официальная русская версия) 



Год выпуска: 2011
Версия: 18.6.0.29
Платформа: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: русский
Лекарство: patch
Размер: 110.0 Mb

Norton Internet Security 2011 - мощная и быстрая защита от вредоносных программ и онлайн-угроз без замедления компьютера. Функции антивируса, антишпиона, фаервола дополнены уникальными технологиями для эффективной защиты компьютера от всех видов Интернет-угроз

Обеспечивает быструю и легкую защиту, не замедляя производительность компьютера
 Функция раннего оповещения о производительности уведомляет вас, если другие приложения замедляют работу или влияют на производительность компьютера
 Защищает вашу личную информацию онлайн, поэтому вы можете быть уверены, что не станете жертвой кибермошенников
http://letitbit.net/download/35271.3...9_rus.rar.html

_Добавлено через 8 минут 3 секунды_
Название: Kaspersky TDSSKiller

Версия: 2.5.0.0
Год: 2011
Разработчик: http://support.kaspersky.com/
ОС: Windows® XP/Vista/Seven
Таблетка: Не требуется
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Описание:
 Rootkit (по-русски, "руткит") — программа или набор программ для скрытия следов присутствия злоумышленника или вредоносной программы в системе.

В системах Windows под rootkit принято подразумевать программу, которая внедряется в систему и перехватывает системные функции (Windows API). Перехват и модификация низкоуровневых API-функций, в первую очередь, позволяет такой программе достаточно качественно маскировать свое присутствие в системе. Кроме того, как правило, rootkit может маскировать присутствие в системе любых описанных в его конфигурации процессов, каталогов и файлов на диске, ключей в реестре. Многие rootkit устанавливают в систему свои драйверы и службы (они также являются "невидимыми").

Для борьбы с руткитами специалистами Лаборатории Касперского была разработана утилита TDSSKiller.

Утилита TDSSKiller предназначена для борьбы с:
- вредоносными программами семейства Rootkit.Win32.TDSS;
- буткитами;
- руткитами.

Kaspersky TDSSKiller работает без инсталляции и допускает запуск как в Обычном, так и Безопасном режиме.
Поддерживаются 32-разрядные и 64-разрядные операционные системы.

http://letitbit.net/download/01581.0...9_rus.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 48 минут 44 секунды_
TrustPort USB Antivirus 2011 v 11.0.0.4616 Final 



Год выпуска: 2011
Версия: 11.0.0.4616
Платформа: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: ML/Rus
Лекарство: key
Размер: 87.0 Mb

TrustPort USB Antivirus 2011 - антивирусное решение, предназначенное для защиты USB-накопителей от широкого круга угроз. При установке на флешку он постоянно следит за файлами, которые на нее копируются, предотвращая копирование вредоносных программ. Таким образом, флешка всегда защищена от вирусов. Так же, без установки на компьютер антивируса вы можете проверить его на наличие вирусов, троянов, червей, программ-шпионов, подключив флэш-накопитель с установленным TrustPort USB Antivirus.

Защита при доступе также дополнена проверкой по требованию. Пользователь может проверять файлы, папки или диски на компьютере, к которому подключается флешка с антивирусом. Если зараженный файл будет найдет, USB Antivirus выполнит действия в соответствии с настройками: переименует, переместить в карантин или удалить зараженный файл. Для обеспечения высокого уровня безопасности используется антивирус с движком AVG, который автоматически обновляется через Интернет. 

Антивирус TrustPort для USB-флешки позволяет шифровать файлы для предотвращения их несанкционированного использования, а также надежно уничтожает неиспользуемые важные данные. Находясь на флешке, антивирус проверяет все файлы на наличие вирусов, троянов, червяков, программ-шпионов, которые копируются на нее. С подключенным USB-накопителем предусмотрена возможность сканирования по требованию пользователя не только флешку, но и любые файлы, папки или диски на компьютере. При обнаружении инфицированных файлов, USB Antivirus обрабатывает их в соответствии с заданными настройками: переименует, удалит или переместит в карантин. Позволяет осуществлять тестирование подозрительных файлов в безопасном пространстве для упреждения распространения внедрения и распространения угроз.
http://letitbit.net/download/22904.2....4616.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 часа 20 минут 8 секунд_
Название Активация любого Касперского на 2048 дней
Версия: 0.53
ОС: Windows All
Kaspersky Key Exploit 0.53 - позволяет редактировать любые данные ключа лицензии. Является продолжением развития Blacklist Exploit'a. Поддерживаются KIS/KAV 7, 8(2009), 9(2010), 11(2011), WKS/FS последних версий. Можно менять любой из основных параметров ключа - дату создания, дату истечения, время работы, количество лицензий и прочее, серийник генерируется на основании предыдущих данных и является уникальным для каждой машины. Это означает, что ключ никогда не попадет в блеклист и будет работать пока это надо Вам.
Установка]1. Если "касперский" не запущен, то запустить;
2. Зайти в настройки и выключить "самозащиту";

3. Удалить все активные и резервные ключи;
4. Выключить "касперского" через "Трей->Выход";
5. Скопировать "*.dll" и "*.ini" файлы из соответстующей вашему антивирусу папке
в папку с касперским (НЕ ПЕРЕПУТАЙТЕ ПАПКИ),
Соответствующие папки это "KISKAV.11(2011)" и "KISKAV.7.8(2009).9(2010).WKS.FS";
6. Запустить "касперского" и установить любой ключ для данного продукта;
7. Включить в настройках "самозащиту".

http://letitbit.net/download/02915.0...rskiy.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Обновление баз, ключи, файлы лицензии для Nod32 от 17.05.11
http://depositfiles.com/files/dait2ms8k

----------


## nataly290361

Ключи на К***** на 23-24.05.2011 года (1245 шт.) 
Обновлённый и дополненный сборник,убраны все устаревшие ключи
 В архиве 1245 совершенно уникальных ключей
 Проверенных на последнем черном списке ! 100 % рабочие !
 + Чёрный и белый списки баннеров для K*S и K*V от 20.05.2011 года !!!
http://letitbit.net/download/93211.9....2011.rar.html

_Добавлено через 8 минут 15 секунд_
Trial Reset 3.3.1 by BOX Final  

Информация о программе:
Год выхода: 2011
ОС: Windows® XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Eng
Лекарство: оно самое
Размер: 3.10 МБ
Trial Reset 3.3.1 by BOX - это программа предназначена для сброса триального периода в NIS2011 {18.5.0.125}, 
NAV2011 {18.5.0.125}, Norton 360 {5.0.125}.
http://letitbit.net/download/83261.8...r_NIS.rar.html

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 24 секунды_
Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 11.0.2.556 (Rus/Ger)  
Год выпуска: 2011
Платформа: Pc
Язык интерфейса: Hемецкий | Русский
Размер архива: 141 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/32229.3..._11_2.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 35 секунд_
Dr.Web Antivirus v.6.0.5.02020 Silent Install (2011/RUS)  
Год выхода: 2011
Платформа: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Разработчик: Dr.Web
Язык интерфейса: русский
Лекарство: не требуется (вшито)
Размер: 72 MB
http://letitbit.net/download/69067.6...08312.rar.html

_Добавлено через 24 часа 38 минут 47 секунд_
Свежие базы + ключи для NOD32 от 25.05.2011 



Ключи из архива проверены на работоспособность 25.05.2011 (19:47 МСК)
Дата выпуска баз: 25.05.2011 (19:20 МСК)
Размер: 38 Мб

Свежие Базы обновлений NOD32 v.3 и 4 (Free Offline Nod32 Update) версия 6151 от 25.05.2011 (19:20 МСК). (Базы для 3xxx и 4xxx версий)+ файлы лицензии до 25.05.2012 + бонус (новые ключики).

Как это установить:
1. Распаковать архив в какую-нибудь папку.
2. Добавить сервер: Дополнительные настойки(F5) - Обновления - Сервер обновлений - Изменить - Добавить (тут прописать путь к папке с базами), например - С:\ESET NOD 32
3. Выбрать во вкладке Серверы вновь созданный вами сервер.
4. Вернуться во вкладку "Обновление” и нажать "Обновить базу данных сигнатур вирусов”.

Обязательно отключите "Систему своевременного обнаружения" (Threat Sense Net) в виду того, что ключи очень часто заносят в blacklist, после чего перестают работать.

http://depositfiles.com/files/iehcvsg1m

_Добавлено через 43 минуты 37 секунд_
Dr.Web AIO Pack by 08.03.2011/RUS/ML  
Год выпуска: 2008-2010
Разработчик: Dr.Web
Совместимость с Vista/7: полная
Язык интерфейса: RUS/ML
Таблетка: присутствует
Размер: 1.12 GB

В данном релизе представлена сборка из большинства популярнейших продуктов для защиты ваших компьютеров от Dr.Web с последними обновлениями по 07.03.2011.
Поддержка систем
Dr.Web Antivirus/Security Space 6.00: Windows 7/Vista/XP/2000 (SP4).
Dr.Web for File Servers: Windows Server 2000/2003/2008 (32 bit) | Windows Server 2003/2008 (64 bit)
Dr.Web Enterprise Suite: Windows 2000/XP/2003/2008/Vista/7 (32 bit) | Windows 2003/2008/Vista/7 (64 bit)
http://depositfiles.com/files/cowfbzxsb

_Добавлено через 5 минут 13 секунд_
Zemana AntiLogger 1.9.2.510 - защита компьютера от шпионского и рекламного ПО 



ОС: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Ml (Русский)
Лекарство: Присутствует (keygen-TSRh)
Размер: 10,19 Мб

Zemana AntiLogger - мощная утилита предназначенная для защиты компьютера от шпионского и рекламного программного обеспечения. Программы шпионы могут привести к краже конфиденциальных данных, например номеров кредитных карточек и разнообразных паролей. Zemana AntiLogger существенно улучшает вашу безопасность, обеспечивая многоуровневою защиту против новейших программ шпионов, Rootkits, Trojans, Viruses, Bots, Adware и сборщиков паролей - известных как Malware. Работая совместно с основным антивирусом Zemana AntiLogger делает защиту вашего компьютера практически непробиваемой.
http://letitbit.net/download/10131.1...92510.rar.html

_Добавлено через 24 часа 4 минуты 19 секунд_
------------------------------------
НАЗВАНИЕ:
------------------------------------
Ключи и обновления для Касперского от 26.05.11


------------------------------------
ТЕГИ:
------------------------------------
Программы, Ключи и обновления для Касперского от 26.05.11


------------------------------------
НОВОСТЬ:
------------------------------------


Антивирусные программы и утилиты от Касперского на сегодняшний день наиболее распространенный софт в русскоязычном интернете. К сожалению, как известно за все положено платить, это касается и использования антивируса Касперского. Все сводится к покупке лицензионных ключи для касперского, дающие доступ к базам обновления. Перед вами бесплатная база ключей для Kaspersky от 26.05.11 

[cut]

1437 рабочих уникальных ключей продливающих жизнь вашему антивирусу
Кроме того в архиве Вы найдёте лекарство для Kaspersky CRYSTAL
Так же есть чёрный и белый списки баннеров для KIS


Название: Ключи и обновления для Касперского от 26.05.11
Год выпуска: 2011
Размер: 2.39 Mb


*Скачать:*

[vip]letitbit.net
vip-file.com[/vip]

_Добавлено через 7 часов 8 минут 33 секунды_
------------------------------------
НАЗВАНИЕ:
------------------------------------
Ключи для NOD32 от 26.05.2011


------------------------------------
ТЕГИ:
------------------------------------
Бесплатно скачать, Программы, Ключи для NOD32 от 26.05.2011 


------------------------------------
КРАТКАЯ НОВОСТЬ:
------------------------------------


Ключи для NOD32 от 26.05.2011 — очередная порция ключей. Ключи проверены сегодня в 09:30 и являются рабочими.


------------------------------------
ПОЛНАЯ НОВОСТЬ:
------------------------------------
[c]$IMAGE1$[/c]

Ключи для NOD32 от 26.05.2011 — очередная порция ключей. Ключи проверены сегодня в 09:30 и являются рабочими.

[c]$IMAGE1$[/c]


Размер: 3.27 Mb


[c]*БЕСПЛАТНО СКАЧАТЬ:*

LetitBit.net

Vip-File.com[/c]

_Добавлено через 45 часов 40 минут 54 секунды_
------------------------------------
НАЗВАНИЕ:
------------------------------------
Набор новых ключей для Avira, AVAST, KIS/KAV ( 1112 шт. ), Dr. Web и Nod32 на 28.05.2011 года


------------------------------------
ТЕГИ:
------------------------------------
Бесплатно скачать, Набор новых ключей для Avira, AVAST, KIS/KAV( 1112 шт.), Dr.Web и Nod32 на 28.05.2011 года


------------------------------------
КРАТКАЯ НОВОСТЬ:
------------------------------------


Обновлённый сборник рабочих на 28 мая 2011 г. Ключей для признанных пользователем по всему миру антивирусных программ, таких как: KIS/KAV ( 1112 шт. ), Avira, Nod32, AVAST и Dr. Web! Обновлены ключи для Касперского, NOD 32 и AVIRA! !!


------------------------------------
ПОЛНАЯ НОВОСТЬ:
------------------------------------

Обновлённый сборник рабочих на 28 мая 2011 г. Ключей для признанных пользователем по всему миру антивирусных программ, таких как: KIS/KAV ( 1112 шт. ), Avira, Nod32, AVAST и Dr. Web! Обновлены ключи для Касперского, NOD 32 и AVIRA! !!


Версия: Набор новых ключей для Avira, AVAST, KIS/KAV ( 1112 шт. ), Dr. Web и Nod32
Размер: 13.49 Mb


[c]*БЕСПЛАТНО СКАЧАТЬ:*

turbo.to

LetitBit.net

Vip-File.com[/c]

_Добавлено через 51 минуту 30 секунд_
------------------------------------
НАЗВАНИЕ:
------------------------------------
RemoveIT Pro XT SE - бесплатная программа, которая по заверениям разработчиков способна удалять даже вирусы, неподвластные другим популярным антивирусам


------------------------------------
НОВОСТЬ:
------------------------------------




[----------------------BREAK----------------------]

RemoveIT Pro XT SE - бесплатная программа, которая по заверениям разработчиков способна удалять даже вирусы, неподвластные другим популярным антивирусам.

Кроме этого, RemoveIT Pro XT SE предоставляет сведения обо всех активных процессах на ПК (с указанием полного пути) и список всех модулей и файлов, исполняемых при загрузке Windows. В Менеджере процессов можно завершить работу запущенных программ и удалить связанные файл.

Изменения:
- Core engine updated.
- Database updated.

Операционная система: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista/Seven
Язык интерфейса: Английский
Тип лицензии: FreeWare
Размер: 4.2 МБ





> *Скачать:*
> 
> turbo.to
> letitbit.net
> vip-file.com

----------


## nataly290361

Обновлённые рабочие ключи для всех версий Касперского,без китайских с приставкой CH! В количестве 742 штук, актуальные на 03-07.06.2011 года!!!

+ Коды активации для KIS !!!
+ новый ABBL от 30.05.2011
+ 9 ключей для Kaspersky CRYSTAL!!!
http://letitbit.net/download/64304.6....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2714....2011.rar.html
Новые ключи для продуктов компании ESET от 0.06.2011
Добавлен новый файл лицензии до 25.05.2012!!!


Обязательно выключайте систему своевременного обнаружения ThreatSense.NET

Размер: 7.88 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/85563.8....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4461....2011.rar.html

Обновлённые рабочие ключи для всех версий Касперского без китайских с приставкой CH! В количестве 772 штук, актуальные на 03.06.2011 года!!!

+ Скины
+ KeyViewer - для проверки ключей
+ K11KFA - для вставки ключей в Касперского
+ bonus (активация ключей)
http://letitbit.net/download/48588.4...2skin.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9096...2skin.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 2 минуты 4 секунды_
Panda Internet Security 2012 является продуктом Вашей безопасности, оно позволяет Вам применять Ваш компьютер для решения любых заданий в статусе оффлайн и онлайн. Так же, Вы способны использовать интернет-деньги и проводить приобретения в Интернет-магазинах, не беспокоясь о своей защите. Защищает ПК от различной заразы, хакеров, онлайн-воришек, кражи конфиденциальной информации и различных распространенных и неизвестных угроз. За счет передовой системе Коллективного Разума софт функционирует в разы эффективнее по сравнению с ранними версиями. В дополнение к этому, софт мониторит Ваш почтовый ящик от навязчивого спама и позволяет пользователю конфиденциально и безопасно путешествовать по Интернету благодаря новой утилите для защищенной работы в Интернете Panda Safe Browser.
Ключевые характеристики: 
* Антивирус
* Файервол и Защита персональных данных
* Антиспам и Родительский контроль
* Новинка! Режим Игры/Мультимедиа
* Новинка! Менеджер домашней сети
* Плюс! Безопасная работа в Интернете (sandboxing - "песочница")

Название: Panda Internet Security 17.00.00 
Год выхода: 2012 
Платформа: Windows XP / Vista / Windows 7
Язык Интерфейса: Русский, многоязычная
Лекарство: есть (3 месячная активация)
Размер файла: 73.83 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/14067.1..._2012.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3745..._2012.rar.html

_Добавлено через 22 минуты 3 секунды_
Программа, расширяющая функциональность и повышающей надёжность получения обновлений для антивирусов: ESET NOD32, EAV и ESS! Она фактически решает все проблемы с обновлением баз популярных антивирусов и, таким образом, без взлома делает их бесплатными!

Язык интерфейса: Русский, Английский, Украинский, Болгарский
ОС: Windows All
Лекарство: Не требуется
Размер: 2.37 Mb

http://turbo.to/1ew77uaw530k.html

_Добавлено через 13 часов 53 минуты 0 секунд_
Новейший сборник рабочих на 4 июня 2011 г. ключей для популярных по всему миру антивирусных продуктов Avira, Nod32, AVAST, KIS/KAV( 1091 шт.) и Dr. Web!
Обновлены ключи для Касперского, Dr. Web, NOD 32 и AVIRA!!!
Версия: Набор актуальных ключей для AVAST, KIS/KAV( 1091 шт.), Avira, Dr.Web и Nod32
Размер: 13.48 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/55446.5....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3662....2011.rar.html

_Добавлено через 7 минут 26 секунд_
Kaspersky CRYSTAL — это не просто антивирусное решение. Продукт содержит уникальные технологии и инструменты для защиты всей информации, которую вы создаете и храните в цифровом виде. С Kaspersky CRYSTAL вы можете быть уверены в кристальной чистоте вашего цифрового мира.

Kaspersky CRYSTAL — это не просто антивирусное решение. Продукт содержит уникальные технологии и инструменты для защиты всей информации, которую вы создаете и храните в цифровом виде. С Kaspersky CRYSTAL вы можете быть уверены в кристальной чистоте вашего цифрового мира.

Операционная система: Windows® XP/Vista/7 
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Год выхода: 2011
Лекарство: Присутствует (триал-ресет)
Размер: 120.2 MB
http://letitbit.net/download/64824.6...4ru_2.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5499...4ru_2.rar.html

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 1 секунду_
Программа, расширяющая функциональность и повышающей надёжность получения обновлений для антивирусов: ESET NOD32, EAV и ESS! Она фактически решает все проблемы с обновлением баз популярных антивирусов и, таким образом, без взлома делает их бесплатными!
Язык интерфейса: Русский, Английский, Украинский, Болгарский
ОС: Windows All
Лекарство: Не требуется
Размер: 2.37 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/79379.7..._4213.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6754..._4213.rar.html

_Добавлено через 41 час 32 минуты 0 секунд_
Ключи для Касперского от 05.06.2011!!! В архиве представлено 342 совершенно уникальных ключей, плюс новейший список антибаннера, всего более 1000 ключей для всех версий Касперского.
На момент публикации все ключи для Касперского в рабочем состоянии, проверено!

http://letitbit.net/download/26022.2....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1835....2011.rar.html


Новые ключи для продуктов компании ESET от 05.06.2011
Добавлен новый файл лицензии до 25.05.2012!!!
Обязательно выключайте систему своевременного обнаружения ThreatSense.NET
Размер: 7.88 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/99619.9....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0944....2011.rar.html

_Добавлено через 22 секунды_
Ключи для Касперского от 05.06.2011!!! В архиве представлено 342 совершенно уникальных ключей, плюс новейший список антибаннера, всего более 1000 ключей для всех версий Касперского.
На момент публикации все ключи для Касперского в рабочем состоянии, проверено!

http://letitbit.net/download/26022.2....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1835....2011.rar.html


Новые ключи для продуктов компании ESET от 05.06.2011
Добавлен новый файл лицензии до 25.05.2012!!!
Обязательно выключайте систему своевременного обнаружения ThreatSense.NET
Размер: 7.88 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/99619.9....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0944....2011.rar.html

_Добавлено через 25 секунд_
Ключи для Касперского от 05.06.2011!!! В архиве представлено 342 совершенно уникальных ключей, плюс новейший список антибаннера, всего более 1000 ключей для всех версий Касперского.
На момент публикации все ключи для Касперского в рабочем состоянии, проверено!

http://letitbit.net/download/26022.2....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1835....2011.rar.html


Новые ключи для продуктов компании ESET от 05.06.2011
Добавлен новый файл лицензии до 25.05.2012!!!
Обязательно выключайте систему своевременного обнаружения ThreatSense.NET
Размер: 7.88 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/99619.9....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0944....2011.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 14 секунд_
Ключи для Касперского от 05.06.2011!!! В архиве представлено 342 совершенно уникальных ключей, плюс новейший список антибаннера, всего более 1000 ключей для всех версий Касперского.
На момент публикации все ключи для Касперского в рабочем состоянии, проверено!

http://letitbit.net/download/26022.2....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1835....2011.rar.html


Новые ключи для продуктов компании ESET от 05.06.2011
Добавлен новый файл лицензии до 25.05.2012!!!
Обязательно выключайте систему своевременного обнаружения ThreatSense.NET
Размер: 7.88 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/99619.9....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0944....2011.rar.html

_Добавлено через 21 час 52 минуты 23 секунды_
OFF-Line обновления антивируса NOD32, ESS v3.XX и v4.XX базы 6186 от 07.06.2011 



OFF-Line обновления антивируса NOD32, ESS v3.XX и v4.XX 
базы 6186 от 07.06.2011

Размер архива = 37.25 МБ (упаковано в ZIP-архив)


Установка баз:
1. Распаковать архив в какую-нибудь папку.
2. Добавить сервер: Дополнительные настойки(F5) - Обновления - Сервер обновлений - Изменить - Добавить (тут прописать путь к папке с базами), например - c:\update3
3. Выбрать во вкладке "Серверы" вновь созданный вами сервер.
4. Вернуться во вкладку "Обновление" и нажать "Обновить базу данных сигнатур вирусов".
http://letitbit.net/download/41740.4...-6186.zip.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9032...-6186.zip.html

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 1 секунду_
Spy Emergency 9.0.405.0  
Операционная система: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Год выхода: 2011
Версия: 9.0.405.0
Язык интерфейса: Multilanguage/Русский
Лекарство: Присутствует
Размер: 15,61 Мб

Spy Emergency - программное обеспечение, которое быстро и безопасно находит и удаляет шпионские модули, программы-рекламы и другие вредоносные программы из вашего компьютера. Вы боитесь хакеров или шпионские программы, тогда установите данную программу и будьте уверены, что вы защищены от вмешательства в ваши личные дела, связанные с компьютером. Программа сканирует системную память, реестр, отдельные директории, файлы кукисов в поиске вредоносных программ и шпионских модулей. Утилита в реальном времени анализирует и защищает память компьютера. Также программа имеет поддержку интернет-браузеров Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, Opera, а также поддержку работы с операционной системой Windows Vista.

http://letitbit.net/download/41222.4...405.0.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5822...405.0.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 5 секунд_
Symantec Norton Utilities 15.0.0.122 Final  
ОС: XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: рус
Год выхода: 2011
Размер: 21,88 МБ
Лекарство: есть

Norton Utilities 14 — набор утилит, предназначенный для увеличения свободного места в оперативной памяти, ускорения загрузки ПК, освобождения места на жестком диске и улучшения производительности системы в целом. Согласно независимым исследованиям PassMark Software, после оптимизации проблемного ПК средствами Norton Utilities 14 время загрузки сокращается на четверть, а время загрузки Microsoft Word — на 16%. Увеличивается стабильность и надежность системы в целом.

http://letitbit.net/download/31408.3...0.122.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1157...0.122.rar.html

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 48 секунд_
Видеоурок: Как снять блокировку компьютера (2011)  
Название видеоурока: Как снять блокировку компьютера
Год выпуска: 2011
Формат файла: flv
Продолжительность: 00:02:58
Лекарство: не требуется
Размер: 9 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/28602.2...gatel.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3817...gatel.rar.html

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 17 секунд_
Видеоурок: Как снять блокировку компьютера (2011) 
Название видеоурока: Как снять блокировку компьютера
Год выпуска: 2011
Формат файла: flv
Продолжительность: 00:02:58
Лекарство: не требуется
Размер: 9 Mb

http://letitbit.net/download/28602.2...gatel.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3817...gatel.rar.html

_Добавлено через 11 часов 56 минут 9 секунд_
Скачать бесплатно Ключи для NOD32 / Keys for NOD32 от 07.06.2011  

Новые ключи для продуктов компании ESET от 7.06.2011
Добавлен новый файл лицензии до 25.05.2012!!!
Обязательно выключайте систему своевременного обнаружения ThreatSense.NET
Размер: 7.88 Mb

http://depositfiles.com/files/bcnxi7xhl

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 24 секунды_
Свежие рабочие ключи Касперского от 07.06.2011!!! Проверенные на последнем черном списке для всех версий Касперского.
Ключи для касперского (1564 шт.):
KAV 5, 6, 7, 8, 9(2010), 11(2011); 
KIS 6, 7, 8, 9(2010), 11(2011), KAV for WK&FS; 
KBSS – ключи; 
KTSS - ключи и др.;
Kaspersky CRYSTAL 
BETA и TRIAL – ключи для различных версий Касперского. 
Ключи от 7, 8 версий подходят к 2010, а также ключи от 8, 9(2010) подходят к 11(2011).
Размер: 1.11 Mb

http://depositfiles.com/files/8p0zavaap

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 55 секунд_
Obit Malware Fighter PRO v 1.0.0.12 Final 
Год выпуска: 2011
Версия: 1.0.0.12
Платформа: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: ML/Rus
Лекарство: patch & кeygen
Размер: 12.5 Mb
IObit Malware Fighter - поддерживает облачную технологию защиты, что позволит защитить себя от угроз в режиме реального времени при помощи данных, получаемых от других членов сообщества. IObit Malware Fighter осуществляет защиту автозагрузки, контролирует процессы, файлы, сетевое соединение, кукисы браузера, а также ограждает от угроз, которые могут находиться на съемных USB-дисках. Поддерживается автоматическое обновление самой программы и ее базы данных через интернет.

http://depositfiles.com/files/a1fxe2w2m

_Добавлено через 6 часов 57 минут 32 секунды_
Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10.0.29.6 (06.05.2011) 
Название: Kaspersky Rescue Disk
Версия: 10.0.29.6
Год выпуска: 06.05.2011
Платформа: 32/64 bit Windows 7/Vista/XP
Язык интерфейса: Multilingual (русский)
Размер: 198.91 MB
Активация|рег код: Не требуется (freeware) 
Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 - cпециальная программа, предназначенная для проверки и лечения зараженных x86 и х64-совместимых компьютеров. Программа применяется при такой степени заражения, когда не представляется возможным вылечить компьютер с помощью антивирусных программ или утилит лечения (например, Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool), запускаемых под управлением операционной системы

http://depositfiles.com/files/juo4jt9lu

----------


## nataly290361

Новые ключи для продуктов компании ESET от 10.06.2011!!! 

http://letitbit.net/download/48433.4....2011.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2988....2011.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Обновлённые рабочие ключи для всех версий Касперского без китайских с приставкой CH! В количестве 808 штук, актуальные на 10-14.06.2011 года!!!
+ Коды активации для KIS !!
+ новый ABBL от 3.06.2011

http://letitbit.net/download/94472.9...2skin.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7930...2skin.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*OFF-Line обновления антивирусa NOD32 v2.XX базы 6195 от 10.06.2011* 

OFF-Line обновления антивирусa NOD32 v2.XX 
базы 6195 от 10.06.2011
Размер архива = 20.38 МБ (упаковано в ZIP-архив)
Установка баз:
1. Распаковать архив в какую-нибудь папку.
2. Добавить сервер: Обновление-Настройка-Серверы-Добавить (тут прописать путь к папке с базами), например C:\update 
3. Выбрать во вкладке Серверы вновь созданный Вами сервер.
4. Вернуться во вкладку "Обновление" и нажать "Обновить сейчас".

http://depositfiles.com/files/whm7y4anu

----------


## nataly290361

*Ad Muncher v 4.92 Beta Build 32692 + AdvOR 0.2.0.12*

Ad Muncher - Предназначен для удаления всплывающих окон и баннерной рекламы - дает возможность тем самым убыстрять скорость загрузки страницы и существенно сэкономить трафик. Главная изюминка - небольшой размер. Работает из системной панели, интегрируется фактически со всеми браузерами, а еще устраняет рекламу изо ICQ, Morpheus, Kazaa, Opera, iMesh и неисчислимых иных программ
Год: 2011
ОС: Windows® 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык: английский 
Лекарство: присутствует
Размер: 8.7 Mb

http://turbo.to/td6dbx2ydtd4.html

----------


## nataly290361

*OFF-LINE база 6197 от 10.06.2011 для EAV&ESS (x32 & x64)+ключи* 
Полные Оффлайн-базы обновлений для: ESET Smart Security и ESET Antivirus NOD32 v.3.x и v.4.x и ESET Antivirus NOD32 v.2.
версия: 6197 от 10.06.2011
Чтобы обновить, нужно:
1) разархивировать файл обновлений
2) В НОДе зайти в меню "Настройка" (панель слева);
3) справа выбрать пункт "Вкл. расширенный режим";
4) далее - "Ввод всего дерева расширенных параметров..."
5) далее - подменю "Обновление";
6) добавляем новый сервер обновлений - кнопка "Изменить...",
в появившемся окошке в поле "Сервер обновлений" вводим путь к файлам обновлений и нажимаем "Добавить" и "OK";
7) выбираем вновь созданный сервер обновлений и нажимаем "OK" внизу окна;
8) переходим в меню "Обновление" слева и выбираем "Обновить базу данных сигнатур вирусов".

http://letitbit.net/download/50148.5...t_upd.zip.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2441...t_upd.zip.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Ключи для NOD32 / Keys for NOD32 на 05.01.2012*
Новые ключи для активации антивируса NOD32, NOD32 Antivirus, Eset Smart Security 2,3,4,5. Обновления от 05.01.2012 года. На время выхода ключи 100% рабочие.

http://letitbit.net/download/90910.9....2012.rar.html

----------

Anton77_15 (10.01.2014)

----------


## nataly290361

*Ключи для Dr.Web от 05.01.2012*
http://depositfiles.com/files/1o508vwlg

---------- Post added at 05:08 ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 ----------

*Базы + рабочие ключи + файлы лицензии для NOD32 от 05.01.2012*
Дата выпуска: 05.01.2012
Название: Базы + рабочие ключи + файлы лицензии для NOD32 от 05.01.2012
Размер архива:100.21

Свежие базы обновлений NOD32 v.3.хх и 4.хх и 2.хх Free Offline Nod32 Update (без входа в интернет, в оффлайновом режиме) версия 6771 + бонус рабочие ключики + файлы лицензии для ESET NOD32 Antivirus и ESET Smart Security NOD32 от 05.01.2012 

Установка баз: 
1. Распаковать с архива Базы обновлений в какую-нибудь папку, например - С:\Базы.
2. Добавить сервер: Дополнительные настойки(F5) - Обновления - Сервер обновлений - Изменить - Добавить (тут прописать путь к папке с базами).
3. Выбрать во вкладке Серверы вновь созданный вами сервер.
4. Вернуться во вкладку “Обновление” и нажать “Обновить базу данных сигнатур вирусов”.


P.S.: В архиве подробные инструкции по установке баз и файлов лицензии для ESET NOD32 Antivirus и ESET Smart Security NOD32 + фоновые рисунки робочего стола + программы для поиска ключей + файлы лицензии + вечный триал + ключи + базы.

ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО отключить "Систему своевременного обнаружения" (Threat Sense Net) в виду того, что ключи очень часто заносят в blacklist (банят, после чего они перестают работать).

http://depositfiles.com/files/s7hcnz3vp

----------


## nataly290361

*Keys Nod 32 от 06.01.2012*
http://depositfiles.com/files/obcq9w2te

---------- Post added at 21:31 ---------- Previous post was at 21:24 ----------

*Мегапак ключей, лицензий, активаций для шести самых распостраненных антивирусных программ*: Kaspersky (KIS, KAV, Kaspersky Crystal), ESET (NOD32, Smart Security, ESET Mobile Security), Avast! (Pro, IS, Home Edition), Avira (AntiVir, Security Suite), Dr.Web (Antivirus, Enterprise Suite, File Servers, Security Space), Norton (Norton 360, NAV 2011-2012, NIS 2011-2012). 
http://depositfiles.com/files/p73q5gmjo

---------- Post added at 21:39 ---------- Previous post was at 21:31 ----------

*Ключи для Касперского от 06.01.2012*
http://depositfiles.com/files/byvu73kaz
*Ключи для NOD32 6765 от 06.01.2012*
http://depositfiles.com/files/x8o5bu876
*Ключи для Dr.Web от 06.01.2012*
http://depositfiles.com/files/w3n41a00r

----------


## nataly290361

*Ключи для продуктов NORTON от 7.01.2012*
http://letitbit.net/download/00929.0...01.12.rar.html
*Ключи для продуктов AVIRA от 7.01.2012* 
http://letitbit.net/download/18183.1...01.12.rar.html

---------- Post added at 10:48 ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 ----------

*Ключи для Касперского от 7.01.2012 года (827 шт.)* 
http://letitbit.net/download/79818.7...01.12.rar.html

---------- Post added at 11:10 ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 ----------

*Рабочие ключи для NOD32 от 07.01.20112*
http://letitbit.net/download/63155.6...01.12.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Предлагаем вашему вниманию ссылку на сайт, где проводится промо акция по раздачи бесплатных ключей на 3 месяца для продукта Eset NOD32 Smart Security 5.

Для получения ключа, переходим сюда http://www.eset.nl/movie/

Заполняем предложенную форму
Voornaam:*-Имя
Achternaam:*-Фамилия
Email:*- Адрес электронной почты
Bevestig email:*-Подтверждаем адрес

И получаете на почту письмо с лицензией

---------- Post added at 12:05 ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 ----------

*Свеженькие ключи для Dr.Web от 8.01.2012* 
http://depositfiles.com/files/zx86cukdo

---------- Post added at 13:20 ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 ----------

*Ключи для антивирусов ESET NOD32 от 8.01.2012* 
http://depositfiles.com/files/qal54xq6o

---------- Post added at 14:34 ---------- Previous post was at 13:20 ----------

*Kaspersky 2012 Trial Reset v.1.2 Portable by GANJiN*
С помощью программы Trial reset вы легко сможете получить вечный ключ Kaspersky 2012 v12.0.0.374 и PURE v9.1.0.124. Благодаря Trial reset вы сможете пользоваться полнофункциональной версией антивируса сколько угодно. При этом вам не придётся ломать Антивирус Касперского или активировать ворованные ключи.
Kaspersky 2012 Trial Reset v1.20 by GANJiN is for:
- Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2012 v12.0.0.374
- Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 v12.0.0.374
- Kaspersky PURE v9.1.0.124
Дополнительная информация:
Внимание! Эта программа требует Net Framework 3.0. 
Процедура лечения:
1. Отключение самозащиты и самозащиты Касперского в настройках.
- Для того чтобы отключить самозащиту продукта, выполните следующие действия:
откройте главное окно программы
в правом верхнем углу окна нажмите ссылку Настройка
в левой части окна Настройка перейдите на закладку Дополнительные параметры, выберите раздел Самозащита
в правой части окна снимите флажок для опции Включить самозащиту
в правом нижнем углу нажмите кнопку ОК
закройте главное окно программы.
- Для того чтобы отключить защиту продукта, выполните следующие действия:
откройте главное окно программы
в правом верхнем углу окна нажмите ссылку Настройка
в левой части окна Настройка перейдите на закладку Основные параметры и снимите флажок для опции Включить защиту
в правом нижнем углу нажмите кнопку ОК
закройте главное окно программы.
2. Выйдите с Касперского, с помощью иконки в трее.
3. Запустите Kaspersky 2012 Trial Reset (Windows Vista/7 с правами администратора) и нажмите кнопку "Reset".
4. Произойдёт перезагрузка
5. Затем активируйте пробную версию.
Готово!

http://depositfiles.com/files/gpcttqobp

----------


## nataly290361

За ключами прошу сюда: http://www.alibekova-nataly290361.narod.ru/programmi/

----------


## nataly290361

*CRYSTAL c ключами от Internet Secuirity*
Патч, позволяющий использовать в Kaspersky CRYSTAL ключи от Kaspersky Internet Secuirity При этом сохраняется полная функциональность и удобство продукта.

http://depositfiles.com/files/3yedc1e0f

----------


## nataly290361

*KasTrial 1.4.1 RUS* 
Функции:
- сброс активации (для многократного использования триального периода)
- удаление триальных надписей (удаление напоминаний об использовании пробной лицензии)
- активация файлом ключа (*.key)
- извлечение файла ключа из антивируса
- полезные функции для KIS/KAV 2012:
1) полное отключение/включение KSN
2) добавление в антивирус/удаление из антивируса пункта, предназначенного для установки альтернативного скина
Дополнительные возможности:
Можно активировать файлом ключа стандартно, выбрав необходимый пункт в программе, но есть и другой способ: нажать правой кнопкой мыши на файл ключа - открыть с помощью - выбрать KasTrial - поставить галочку "использовать ее для всех файлов такого типа" - ОК. При дальнейшем использовании, чтоб активировать файлом ключа, достаточно 2 раза щелкнуть по нему! При таком способе окно программы появляться не будет
http://letitbit.net/download/03648.0...1.4.1.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

NOD32 Update Viewer Version: 5.00 beta 7

Очередная версия небольшой программы "NOD32 Update Viewer", расширяющей функциональность и повышающей надёжность получения обновлений для антивирусов: NOD32, Dr.WEB, AVZ и KAV! Она фактически решает все проблемы с обновлением баз популярных антивирусов и, таким образом, без взлома делает их бесплатными! С дополнительными модулями для обновления сканеров: CureIt, AVZ, AVPTool, Trojan Remover    
http://letitbit.net/download/75328.7...Beta7.zip.html

----------


## nataly290361

За ключами и антивирусами сюда

----------

allaswet (02.01.2013), dragomir (11.04.2012)

----------


## Vladimir72

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите сбросить К*С 2013.
KW пишет что-то про сброс активации лицензии.
Но такого пункта нет....
Пробовал на Вин7.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## SJ24

Дешевые лицензии для антивирусов Kaspersky, DrWeb, Nod32. Приобрести можно *тут*

----------

